
The Yellow Kid - amitlzkpa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yellow_Kid
======
082349872349872
For anyone who doubts that Huxley was satirising the 1930's in _Brave New
World_ , consider his list of newspapers:

"In the basement and on the low floors were the presses and offices of the
three great London newspapers–The Hourly Radio, an upper-caste sheet, the pale
green Gamma Gazette, and, on khaki paper and in words exclusively of one
syllable, The Delta Mirror."

Ignoring "chav check" (is that even still a thing?), we don't yet have colour-
coded caste outfits, but we do already have the
[https://www.ft.com](https://www.ft.com) .

